# Blogging across the US



## JayWolf (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Folks;

Me and my Buddy Tom are planning of doing a cross country trip here with in a few weeks, after we get done hiking at red river gorge for 2 weeks. I figured I would chronicle the progress, adventures, and things of that nature while we go. I'm wanting to share this with everyone who might be interested. I know it will not be something thats updated everyday but will do it at least once or twice a week when the trip starts. If you want to get a head start, there is one post already. Feel free to watch and Look forward to hearing feed back, good, bad, helping advice....what ever. 

My Blog
Seeing the world!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 10, 2010)

I moved this to stories, cuz it just seems like a better place for it... considering it's a continued travel tale.


----------

